# Wierd output while compiling

## J_L

Hi all!

Why is it that I get this output while compiling:

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

... with this make.conf:

-------------------------------------------------------------------

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=" -march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="qt3 symlink wma bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts dvd dvdr visualization tk kde gtk $

LINGUAS="sv"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.se/gentoo-portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I've read that it's because som old applications require gcc 3.1 or whatever but this goes for almost everything I compile.. And as you can see I don't even use  "mcpu"...

----------

## DocReedSolomon

```

CFLAGS=" -march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

that should read:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

note the leeding blank you have in there, maybe this is somehow confusing the compiler?

well, just a guess.

OTOH, i do have mtune= set, and have never seen that output.

//edit: whats this?

```

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

i dont know much about layman, but perhaps that make.conf does include mcpu= ??Last edited by DocReedSolomon on Wed Nov 15, 2006 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hans0r

some ebuilds have mcpu hardcoded.

----------

## J_L

I tried removing the leading blank and it did not help...

"Some ebuilds"... that might be, but this goes for everything I compile.

The portage overlay line is needed when emerging some stuff like XGL or Beryl... I'm not sure what it does really...

You can read about it here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz#From_Portage

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *J_L wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The portage overlay line is needed when emerging some stuff like XGL or Beryl... I'm not sure what it does really...
> 
> You can read about it here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz#From_Portage

 

well, does that make.conf in the overlay have the mcpu parameter? just a thought..

----------

## J_L

IÂ´m not sure I understand you.

IÂ´ve tried to comment out and even remove that line and I still get the same output...

----------

## DocReedSolomon

oh, i dont know then. maybe you just add mtune= to your make.conf?

----------

## J_L

then I get the same output...

 :Smile: 

I don't know what's going on... it never fails to compile anything so it's not a big issue for me. But now I tried removing the entire lines CFLAGS and source so it's something else than make.conf in this case I guess.. Suggestions?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *J_L wrote:*   

> then I get the same output...
> 
> 

 

what????????

 *J_L wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

well, thats really strange!

 *J_L wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on... it never fails to compile anything so it's not a big issue for me. But now I tried removing the entire lines CFLAGS and source so it's something else than make.conf in this case I guess.. Suggestions?

 

yeah, its just curious, really   :Laughing: 

what arch is that? maybe the output of "emerge info" would also help..

----------

## J_L

I'm on a Pentium Core 2 Duo

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 15 Nov 2006 10:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo "

LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="sv"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.se/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2qt3 cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_sv live lm_sensors mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 readline real reflection rtc session spl ssl symlink tcpd tetex tk truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vcd video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo visualization vorbis vorbisxvid win32codecs wma xcomposite xinerama xorg xscreensaver xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## J_L

Well my CXXFLAGS says CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"... could that be it? and how do I fix that?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hmm, and you really have

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

in /etc/make.conf ???

what about /etc/env.d/gcc? some references to mcpu in there?

----------

## J_L

yes that's my make.conf up there...

$ cat /etc/env.d/gcc/config

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

$ cat /etc/env.d/gcc/config-i386-pc-linux-gnu

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

$ cat /etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1"

GCCBITS="32"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

STDCXX_INCDIR="g++-v4"

----------

## DocReedSolomon

well, i am really at a loss   :Laughing: 

maybe someone else might have a clue.

sure, it doesnt hurt if everything works as you expect it to, though..

----------

## loftwyr

Fix your typo:

```
CXXFLGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

----------

## J_L

I'm sorry, I'm not to familliar with the CXXFLAG... what does it do and what do you mean by "fix it"?

----------

## OldTango

 *J_L wrote:*   

> Well my CXXFLAGS says CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"... could that be it? and how do I fix that?

 Its a good bet this is part of your problem.  You should check your /etc/make.conf to make sure it is set properly.

This is how mine reads.  I use amd64 so I can't advise you on the correct arch settings for your Pentium Core 2 Duo.

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Whats important here is the CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" line.

Also, correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the Pentium Core 2 Duo a 64bit chip.  You may want to have another look at the Gentoo Handbook just to verify your setup.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *loftwyr wrote:*   

> Fix your typo:
> 
> ```
> CXXFLGS="${CFLAGS}" 
> ```
> ...

 

well done loftwyr!

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *J_L wrote:*   

> I'm sorry, I'm not to familliar with the CXXFLAG... what does it do and what do you mean by "fix it"?

 

in your make.conf, it should read CXXFLAGS, not CXXFLGS. you simply spelled it wrong   :Laughing: 

wanna buy an "A"?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by DocReedSolomon on Wed Nov 15, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## J_L

ahhh, thanks guys!!

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *J_L wrote:*   

> ahhh, thanks guys!!

 

man, a bunch of people are argueing for >6hours, and none of us is able to read, hehe.

----------

